# مشروع تصميم الماكينات (لو بتحب تصميم الماكينات ادخل هنا)



## engineering future (17 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المشروع ببساطة هو تصميم الماكينات بدلا من استيرادها وامتلاك اسرار الصناعة الخاصة بها وذلك سيوفر اموال كثيرة يتم دفعها فى هذه الماكينات وكذلك تشغيل عمالة لدينا. من يجد فى نفسه الخبرة او الرغبة فى المساهمة فى هذا المشروع والعمل فى هذا المجال فليراسل على الايميل التالى ([email protected]) المشروع محتاج مهندسى (ميكانيكا تصميم- ميكانيكا القوى - وكهرباء - اليكترونيات - كمبيوتر - واجهزة طبية )+(راس مال) ويفضل من لديه خبرة بالمجال ويمتلك ادوات تقدر تساعد فيه (برامج يقدر يشتغل عليها) (او بيشتغل فى مجال تسويق المعدات والماكينات) او بيحب المجال وحابب يشتغل فيه.(ولا يشترط التفرغ التام)

ملحوظة -1: (المشروع مش هنفذه هنا فى الموقع ولكن على ارض الواقع بس بمجرد وجود المجموعة الكافية للبدء)
ملحوظة-2: (مش متوقع ان هنلاقى الدنيا سهلة وكل شىء ميسر بالاضافة اننا افضل نبدا نتكلم عن اللى نقدر نعمله وليس اللى مش هنقدر نعمله)

شكرا لوقتكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميل جدا جزاك الله ألف خير على هذه الفكره الرائعة ولكنها للأسف متكرره أكثر من اللازم بدون تحقق على أرض الواقع

يا أخي انت تقول محتاج مهندس كذا ومهندس كذا وكذا جميل جدا

يعني عاوز المهندسين في جميع التخصصات هذا شيء رائع بس كمان عاوز رأس المال برده يمكن عندك المكان الذي سيعمل فيه الفريق اما إذا لم يكن لديك مكان ولا رأس مال ولا خبره طيب ماذا ستقدم أنت للمشروع 

هل مجرد الحلم فقط أم ماذا؟


----------



## engineering future (17 مارس 2012)

انا ساعمل معهم وساساهم بالمال برده وكلامى عن راس المال لان اللى هيبقى فى المشروع طبيعى يكونى شريك والشريك شريك فى كل شىء العمل والمال واحتاجى لتخصصات مختلفة لانها محتاجة بالفعل اكتر من تخصص انا اعمل بالمجال من فترة طويلة وعارف احتياجاته كويس


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه توكل على الله أخي وابدأ في تكوين الفريق وإن شاء الله لما ارجع مصر قريبا نتقابل وإن شاء الله يكون بيننا تعاون


----------



## engineering future (19 مارس 2012)

يا مرحب بيك يا اخ طارق فى اى وقت


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (17 أبريل 2012)

انا طالب في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكيه ومشروع تخرجي تصميم وصناعه ماكينه cnc الان قاعد اشتغل التصميم يسرني جدا العمل معكم ........ولكن يلزمنا الجديه وعدم الخروج من الموضوع كما المواضيع المماثله السابقه ........ على قدر اهل العزم ...


----------

